# Suche günstigen Laptop zum Streamen auf Twitch. Was muss drinn sein?



## Tamina23 (18. März 2018)

*Suche günstigen Laptop zum Streamen auf Twitch. Was muss drinn sein?*

Hey Leute,
Ich wollte mal Fragen was für Komponenten ein Laptop haben sollte...
Ich würde gerne über mein Gaming PC zocken und per Elgato mitm Laptop verbinden . Auf dem Laptop soll das ganze dann per OBS zu Twitch gestreamt werden. Über den Laptop wird NICHT gezockt. Dieser soll nur dazu dienen , um PC Gameplay zu streamen in 720p und max 3.5mbits upload.  
Könnt ihr mich da beraten? Wollte da jetzt kein vermögen ausgeben für.
Besten Dank um vorraus


----------



## Torben456 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Suche günstigen Laptop zum Streamen auf Twitch. Was muss drinn sein?*

Warum streamst du nicht per den Codec NVEN? Durch NVENC hast du keine FPS Verluste, vorausgesetzt du hast NVIDIA GPU. 

Und anstatt nen Streaming Laptop, würde ich dir ein Streaming Rechner empfehlen. 


Dafür sollte folgendes reichen:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 3 2200G, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard: MSI B350M PRO-VDH Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: Crucial DIMM 8GB, DDR4-2400, CL17 (CT8G4DFS824A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
HDD: Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
PSU: be quiet! Pure Power 10 300W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gehäuse: https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-vs4-s-a1158607.html


----------



## LastManStanding (18. März 2018)

*AW: Suche günstigen Laptop zum Streamen auf Twitch. Was muss drinn sein?*

Streaming mmh... Viele Kerne benötigst du mit Leistung- wenigstens im besten fall. Und das wäre natürlich bei Desktop einfacher  aber wie du magst
Beim Streamen von modernen Titeln in guter Quali. viele Kerne und ein potente Grafik(im besten Fall). Und Lappi´s werden dann ziemlich teuer
also etwas in der güte von Ab-6 Kernen(12 Threads evt.). Grafik, *nichts* unter einer 1060 Leistungsklasse. (meine Erfahrung)


----------



## Tamina23 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Suche günstigen Laptop zum Streamen auf Twitch. Was muss drinn sein?*

Ich glaub du hadt mich net verstanden. Ich möchte mitm Lappy net zocken Mr Lastmanstanding Er soll nur zum streamen da sein. Dafür 6kern und ne 1060 halte i für übertrieben oder? Soweit ich weiss reicht dafür sogar ne 840m. Warum schlägt man mir dann hier ne 1060 vor? Den lappy ists egal welches Spiel ich aufm PC zocke. Es kommt immer die gleiche bitrate am lappy an durch die Elgato.

An Torben456
Ne ich brauch ein lappy, aus Platz Gründen. Einen 2ten PC und dann noch nen Monitor kommt absolut nicht in Frage.  Dafür ist kein Platz vorhanden.
Anhand deiner geposteten komponenten, weiss ich ungefähr wo die Reise hingeht.  Besten dank


----------



## Torben456 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Suche günstigen Laptop zum Streamen auf Twitch. Was muss drinn sein?*



Tamina23 schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hadt mich net verstanden. Ich möchte mitm Lappy net zocken Mr Lastmanstanding Er soll nur zum streamen da sein. Dafür 6kern und ne 1060 halte i für übertrieben oder? Soweit ich weiss reicht dafür sogar ne 840m. Warum schlägt man mir dann hier ne 1060 vor? Den lappy ists egal welches Spiel ich aufm PC zocke. Es kommt immer die gleiche bitrate am lappy an durch die Elgato.
> 
> An Torben456
> Ne ich brauch ein lappy, aus Platz Gründen. Einen 2ten PC und dann noch nen Monitor kommt absolut nicht in Frage.  Dafür ist kein Platz vorhanden.
> Anhand deiner geposteten komponenten, weiss ich ungefähr wo die Reise hingeht.  Besten dank




Also du brauchst ca. 800€ budget für einen ordentlichten i5 HQ im Laptop der nicht runtertaktet bei hohen Temperaturen.


----------



## Tamina23 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Suche günstigen Laptop zum Streamen auf Twitch. Was muss drinn sein?*

Besten dank


----------



## ich558 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Suche günstigen Laptop zum Streamen auf Twitch. Was muss drinn sein?*

Bei solchen Themen frag ich mich immer "lohnt sich das für die paar Zuschauer?" oder das du so viele?


----------



## RtZk (20. März 2018)

*AW: Suche günstigen Laptop zum Streamen auf Twitch. Was muss drinn sein?*



ich558 schrieb:


> Bei solchen Themen frag ich mich immer "lohnt sich das für die paar Zuschauer?" oder das du so viele?



Ohne bösartig klingen zu wollen, aber ich würde ziemlich darauf tippen, dass er nur einer der unzähligen Streamer mit 1-10 Zuschauern im Schnitt ist, für sowas ist das eben eine riesige Geldverschwendung.


----------



## ich558 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Suche günstigen Laptop zum Streamen auf Twitch. Was muss drinn sein?*

Der Meinung bin auch...sorry


----------



## a160 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Suche günstigen Laptop zum Streamen auf Twitch. Was muss drinn sein?*

naja, ein kleiner PC und ein kleiner Bildschirm sind nicht wirklich größer als ein Laptop aufm Schreibtisch...


----------



## Tamina23 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Suche günstigen Laptop zum Streamen auf Twitch. Was muss drinn sein?*

Ist das net kack egal wieviele zuschauer ich habe? Hab mir schon ein Laptoo geholt. Hab 1499 bezahlt. Wurde doch etwas teurer. Macht euch keine Sorgen um mich.  Bin schon etwas älter und am Geld soll es net scheitern Ob es Geld verschwendung oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt. Ich habe auf Yt knapp 290000 Abonnenten und wollte jetzt einfach anfangen zu Streamen. Vorher gab es halt nur Montagen und ab und an FullGamesplays hab erstmal über YT testweise gestreamt und dort an die 4k zuschauer gehabt im ersten Stream 
Trotzdem danke für eure Belehrung. Sicher von Halbstarken die nur Halb so alt sind wie meiner einer�� Das Forum hier kannst aber echt vergessen. Auf Computerbase hab i viiiel bessere infos bekommen und mit Daumendrücken fürn ersten Stream�� 
Noch mal als Tip für euch. Bei Streams mit schlechter Quali möchte keiner zusehen 
Man hat mich überzeugt Geld in einen guten I76700hq oder besser zu investieren. Das teil rennt. 
Haut rein


----------

